# Ibuprofen



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I just read that anyone with stomach issues should avoid any nsaids, such as advil/aleve, etc. Had not heard this before. Have any of you? What would be the reason? I was looking for why I'm such a fuzzy-headed flake lately, doc says it's low vit D, but my levels are coming up and my brain is not. I know cholesterol-lowering drugs affect memory, make you almost dementia-like. Now I hear this about ibuprofen. What otc pain killer can I take? I have migraines, arthritis (both affect my balance, so I'm unbalanced!), ibs-D, and thyroid issues. THanks for the input.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have treated my cholesterol issues with two supplements, one of which also treats my D and GERD and seems to have cleared an old and long lasting case of brain fog. While I do drop nouns from time to time, I am in my 60s and back at university so it doesn't seem too impossible, as yet. I have also added to my energy levels and supplemented my arthritis away over the same period. I wouldn't mess with thyroid meds; but I did make a choice to avoid doctors for these things if I could, since it all seemed to have been brought on by my smoking, diet, and increasing lack of exercise. That choice has certainly paid off for me over the last 10 years. I still use ibuprofen and aspirin when necessary, so far without negative reactions. I am really glad I experimented with these kinds of alternatives, in the face of friends who thought I was a fool at the time.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Trudy the best person to ask this would be your Dr since you have issues besides IBS. NSAIDS can just be irritating to some folks with GI isssues. And never... ever heard the dementia 'side effect' with cholesterol drugs. Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

5 of my sisters are nurses, 1 is a pharmacist. Several of the nurse sisters went to a seminar in Orlando that was about dementia and one factor they mentioned was the newer cholesterol drugs. The big thing was that, if the dementia came on very quickly-as it had in my mom's case, then it was very likely to have been caused by the cholesterol drug. The pharmacist sister said yep, they know this, but they bury it in the research because the good effect outweighs the bad. If you connect the start of the drug to the start of going stupid, you can quit the drug, but if you stay on the drug you may cause irreversible damage. I am not a doctor--I am just a lowly clerk with absolutely no medical training at all, so do not take any of this as medical advice!!! But, be aware. We should know our bodies and, when starting a drug, be on the alert for any new symptoms. I keep a food diary that should really be called an intake diary, I list everything that I take in, then record any symptom, no matter how minor it seems. I also ask family to mention things, such as mood swings, that they think are not normal for me. Son noticed skin darkening, for instance, that came on so gradually that those who see me all the time didn't notice--he was overseas for a year, so he caught it. We all need to look out for one another, and be honest with each other (diplomatically). Do some research, google zocor and see what comes up. See for yourself.


----------

